# Premie Pronounced Dead Back To Life After 2hrs



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

Thought this was pretty awesome. 

http://www.godvine.com/Baby-Pronounced-Dead-at-Birth-Comes-Back-to-Life-370.html


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 16, 2011)

*"I'm not dead"*

This past fall I was helping to translate the European neonatal resucitation guidlines to a doctor whos tertiary language is English.

It was mentioned that survival in the earliest part of the 19th century demonstrated that the newborn survival rate was equal or better than today.

Over the last several years resuscitative science for all ages has progressed and numerous practices undergoing scrutiny or revision.

These revisions are slow to take hold, especially in the US, for a multitude of reasons which cannot be easily rectified.

Given the outright refusal for EMS and even some medical systems to challenge its current practices or institute new ones in a timely manner, I think there will be many more stories where no medical intervention turns out to produce the best results.

As firetender and I have both discovered, some people actually survive, despite our best efforts at saving their lives sometimes. 

(but I humbly suggest you find more reputable sources for your news than religious websites  )


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

Vene... to go along with that your saying. It has been common practice for other Countries to use BVM ventilations during initial resuscitation WITHOUT O2 in the neonate while the US has been about the only one that recommended using O2. 

But that is shifting. At least in PA's new protocols neonatal resuscitation initially is to take place WITHOUT O2 when using BVM to increase HR and get a vigorous baby. 

I had also watched a presentation by an MD on neonatal resuscitation who had also mentioned about the US being the only one's who insisted on O2 during neonatal resuscitation with no clear benefit as other Countries do not use O2 and their babies do just as well. 

As far as the religious website.... the video clip was from CNN so doesnt really matter which website posts it. And I believe I grabbed it from my Facebook where JEMS had posted it as well. And I have no problem accepting divine intervention as an explanation


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 16, 2011)

18G said:


> Vene... to go along with that your saying. It has been common practice for other Countries to use BVM ventilations during initial resuscitation WITHOUT O2 in the neonate while the US has been about the only one that recommended using O2.


 

That has changed in the latest NRP guidlines, it advocates for ventilation without O2.

As well, in certain resuscitation and intensive circles it is being suggested that such practice be instituted for adults as well, so keep your eyes out for that.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

I stand corrected... actually it was my Aunt who posted it on my Facebook, not JEMS, my bad... ha.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

18G said:


> Thought this was pretty awesome.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Baby-Pronounced-Dead-at-Birth-Comes-Back-to-Life-370.html



Wow....what a load of religiously spun BS.  Someone either didn't do their job or the kid is a case of Lazarus syndrome (the medical one, not the one from the Bible).  That's assuming that the case even happened.  As Veneficus pointed out, religious websites aren't exactly known for having a problem with bending the truth or outright fabricating stuff to advance their cause.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

> the video clip was from CNN



Then why is it narrated by an Australian, lacking the titles you normally see on CNN (even in foreign countries) and why can I not find a record of it on CNN's website?  Also I call it suspect because you have the white-haired guy (John D'Arcy, Australia's equivalent of Dr. Sanjay Gupta) crediting the mother's warmth and "energy passing through to the child" for the ROSC.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Then why is it narrated by an Australian, lacking the titles you normally see on CNN (even in foreign countries) and why can I not find a record of it on CNN's website?  Also I call it suspect because you have the white-haired guy (John D'Arcy, Australia's equivalent of Dr. Sanjay Gupta) crediting the mother's warmth and "energy passing through to the child" for the ROSC.



Your avatar does aptly describe you....

You raise a valid point though. <_<


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 17, 2011)

> Your avatar does aptly describe you



Thank you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Thank you.



You are more than welcome...

And I like you. ^_^


----------



## firetender (Apr 17, 2011)

*Another coming together...*

...of great mimes, complements of EMTLife.com!


----------



## EMTCLM (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, whoever or whatever it was, it's wonderful that the baby survived and that the family is all together. I think it's lovely.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 17, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> It was mentioned that survival in the earliest part of the 19th century demonstrated that the newborn survival rate was equal or better than today.



Could you cite the source? Not that I don't believe that, I'm just curious.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 18, 2011)

Foxbat said:


> Could you cite the source? Not that I don't believe that, I'm just curious.



It was in whatever book the current European Neonatal Resuscitation guidlines was in. I admit I didn't buy a copy, I just used the docs to explain to him what it said.

I put in a call to find out, as soon as I know I will post it here.


----------



## Dr.T (Apr 18, 2011)

Try www.erc.edu for a source...


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.T said:


> Try www.erc.edu for a source...



It was the neonatal specific book, but I can't get everyone to call me back as soon as I want yet. I will get it.


----------



## Melclin (Apr 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Then why is it narrated by an Australian, lacking the titles you normally see on CNN (even in foreign countries) and why can I not find a record of it on CNN's website?  Also I call it suspect because you have the white-haired guy (John D'Arcy, Australia's equivalent of Dr. Sanjay Gupta) crediting the mother's warmth and "energy passing through to the child" for the ROSC.



Sigh...another example of the militant refusal of American EMS to accept evidence based changed. Most of the civilised world has been using energy crystals and a generally 'phat vibe' to achieve ROSC for years. They were found in RCTs to be as good, if not better, than epi at achieving survival to discharge. Get with the times guys.


----------



## Dr.T (Apr 19, 2011)

Here it is:

Go to:
-Summary of changes since 2005 Guidelines
-Resuscitation of babies at birth

The second and third point will say what you mean


----------



## reaper (Apr 19, 2011)

You know, while a lot of U.S. systems are still in the back woods. Do not stereo type them all. I have not work a system in years that used O2 in Neonat Res. 

Try to look at systems and not lump all together. There are many countries systems that I would not let treat my dog. That does not mean all are that way. You of anyone should know that the U.S EMS system is not country wide model. You take the progressive systems and see what they are doing. Then you hope that the rest will follow suit. Sorry, but it still comes down to money and politics. Something that most of these countries can not even come close to having to dealing with.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr.T said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Go to:
> -Summary of changes since 2005 Guidelines
> ...



thanks


----------

